# Can you over marinate your chicken in buttermilk



## newbiechef (Aug 19, 2009)

I have marinated my chicken for 24 hours, going to cook it tonight, which will add six more hours to that making 30 hours marinading. Is marinating it over 24 hrs going to ruin my fried chicken? I have now invested nearly two days into this I would hate to ruin all of that love I put in now. Should I take it out of the buttermilk now?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2009)

newbiechef said:


> I have marinated my chicken for 24 hours, going to cook it tonight, which will add six more hours to that making 30 hours marinading. Is marinating it over 24 hrs going to ruin my fried chicken? I have now invested nearly two days into this I would hate to ruin all of that love I put in now. Should I take it out of the buttermilk now?




Overnight is usually enough.  Buttermilk will tenderize so overexposure could be an issue.  I don't know offhand how long that would take.  No harm in taking it out of the milk now.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree. The last time I did I left it about 28 hours. Something like that. It still turned out well.
What I have done, when I was a young chef, was soak it in a vinegar based marinade. Turned it to RUBBER! Worse tasting stuff ever!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

It should be fine as long as it was kept at 40*F or less for the 24 hours....

Enjoy!


----------

